# Texas, Colorado, Illinois



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, just found out from the employer that I will need to reduce vacation hours by next July 1 or lose them. Look like I'll need to dump 3 weeks worth of time....yes, yes, what a terrible dilemma. I figure since I survived the drive for the factory rally this year, I am up for an extended trip to burn this time next June. My planned stops so far are San Antonio Tx, Rocky Mountain National Park CO, and Peoria IL. I am sure the last one will throw most, but as a Caterpillar nut, I am hoping to have the opportunity to tour the factories there.

So, the question to the group, any good RV parks in these cities or areas? Good news is that I have nearly a year to figure it out. I would also welcome any "must sees" in those areas as well.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I wish my boss would have let me have an option like that. I get 6 weeks a year now and it is hard to take it all. We were only allowed to carry over 2 weeks but over the past five or six years I was about to carry over 5 weeks. Dec 15 last year the boss said to everyone use it or lose it!! I was on a job and had no option but to lose 3 weeks on Jan 1! Thought I was being a company man not demanding to take my vacation, that will not happen again.

Enjoy your time off, where ever you go.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

jcat67 said:


> Well, just found out from the employer that I will need to reduce vacation hours by next July 1 or lose them. Look like I'll need to dump 3 weeks worth of time....yes, yes, what a terrible dilemma. I figure since I survived the drive for the factory rally this year, I am up for an extended trip to burn this time next June. My planned stops so far are San Antonio Tx, Rocky Mountain National Park CO, and Peoria IL. I am sure the last one will throw most, but as a Caterpillar nut, I am hoping to have the opportunity to tour the factories there.
> 
> So, the question to the group, any good RV parks in these cities or areas? Good news is that I have nearly a year to figure it out. I would also welcome any "must sees" in those areas as well.


Jeff
Reach out to Chris (H20Sprayer) he's probably been to more IL campground than anyone I know! They're always asking us to join them but with my work schedule it's pretty tough to do!

Why don't you consider the Drummer Boy rally?? Chris and I are going to make reservations for it...Mid June!

I'm sure the Pink Truck will make it!

Stan


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

Spruce Lake CG in Estes Park, CO is a private CG on the east side of RMNP, very convenient to the park and town. We stayed there last summer in our 301BQ and had a great time. There are several CG's in RMNP, but I do not have any experience with them, we prefer hook ups whenever possible.

If you have time, and it sounds like you might, I would also highly recommend a few days at Custer State Park, SD and the surrounding area. Mt. Rushmore, Badlands NP, Devils Tower, all well worth the time and effort. Custer is the nicest state park I have ever been to, it rivals and surpasses many National Parks in my opinion.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Stan said:


> Well, just found out from the employer that I will need to reduce vacation hours by next July 1 or lose them. Look like I'll need to dump 3 weeks worth of time....yes, yes, what a terrible dilemma. I figure since I survived the drive for the factory rally this year, I am up for an extended trip to burn this time next June. My planned stops so far are San Antonio Tx, Rocky Mountain National Park CO, and Peoria IL. I am sure the last one will throw most, but as a Caterpillar nut, I am hoping to have the opportunity to tour the factories there.
> 
> So, the question to the group, any good RV parks in these cities or areas? Good news is that I have nearly a year to figure it out. I would also welcome any "must sees" in those areas as well.


Jeff
Reach out to Chris (H20Sprayer) he's probably been to more IL campground than anyone I know! They're always asking us to join them but with my work schedule it's pretty tough to do!

Why don't you consider the Drummer Boy rally?? Chris and I are going to make reservations for it...Mid June!

I'm sure the Pink Truck will make it!

Stan
[/quote]

Stan,

That rally did run through my mind, but my mom and aunt who are from NY originally and have never been west "convinced" me to do a western tour. I figure I can always do an east coast trip and not need a ton of time to make it happen. A Mid-west Western trip would require a few weeks and with the leave issue at work fits perfectly. Maybe between now and the trip a rally in one of those areas will pop up that we can attend.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

bka4tcu said:


> Spruce Lake CG in Estes Park, CO is a private CG on the east side of RMNP, very convenient to the park and town. We stayed there last summer in our 301BQ and had a great time. There are several CG's in RMNP, but I do not have any experience with them, we prefer hook ups whenever possible.
> 
> If you have time, and it sounds like you might, I would also highly recommend a few days at Custer State Park, SD and the surrounding area. Mt. Rushmore, Badlands NP, Devils Tower, all well worth the time and effort. Custer is the nicest state park I have ever been to, it rivals and surpasses many National Parks in my opinion.


Thanks for the heads up on Spruce Lake. The biggest concerns I have seen on most rv park reviews has been size of sites in the parks in the area. Of course since your 301BQ fit, that means mine should.

I will the Dakota parks in mind as well. Not sure that I will get the full 3 weeks and be able to make it that far north.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sounds like you are going to have a great summer next year. Although it's about 65 miles to Peoria, one of our favorite parks that we have found in Illinois is Starved Rock State Park. What this park lacks in amenities that some may desire are made up with what mother nature provides. The hiking trails and scenery are some of the best in the mid-west.


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

You should not have a problem getting into any site at Spruce Lake. The W/E might be tight, but the staff can advise you where you will/will not fit. Really nice folks.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> Sounds like you are going to have a great summer next year. Although it's about 65 miles to Peoria, one of our favorite parks that we have found in Illinois is Starved Rock State Park. What this park lacks in amenities that some may desire are made up with what mother nature provides. The hiking trails and scenery are some of the best in the mid-west.


Thanks Chris. This looks like a beautiful park. I plan on doing the RMNP in Colorado so I am not sure if the kids will still be up for more nature. They will probably looking for the amenities after that, but I'll definitely keep that one in mind.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

For your time in San Antonio check out Blazing Star Luxury RV Resort. http://www.blazingstarresort.com/ We had a Texas Outback Rally there a couple of summers ago. The park is located on the east side of San Antonio real close to Sea World and Six Flags Fiesta Texas. NICE PLACE!
If you have any plans to stop in the Dallas area let me know also. We live just south of Dallas Fort Worth.

Bryan


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Texas Friends said:


> For your time in San Antonio check out Blazing Star Luxury RV Resort. http://www.blazingstarresort.com/ We had a Texas Outback Rally there a couple of summers ago. The park is located on the east side of San Antonio real close to Sea World and Six Flags Fiesta Texas. NICE PLACE!
> If you have any plans to stop in the Dallas area let me know also. We live just south of Dallas Fort Worth.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks for the info Bryan, I'll definitely keep this in mind and if we end up in the DFW area I'll PM you.


----------

